# Dying Anacharis??



## Missy2280 (Jan 9, 2011)

Has anyone else had problems with their Anacharis dying? I thought it was a pretty hardy plant but I noticed today the leaves are looking transparent and it is starting to turn brown. Maybe I just got a bad batch. I purchased it at Petsmart, then I went to Petland and got some more and that seems to be doing ok. Can I save it? Lol.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Make sure you have the right species-the cold water species Elodea canadensis(cold water) looks just like Egeria densa(warm water) and often sold as the same plant-the warm Betta water will cause it to slowly die...also both species does better in hard water....so if you have really soft water neither will do well or thrive....

What kind of lights do you have..watts and kelvin rating and photo period...do you have them planted/rooted or floating


----------



## Missy2280 (Jan 9, 2011)

I never knew there was 2 different kinds. I have no clue what I was sold. As far as the lighting it is just an incadescent bulb for "plant growth" is what it saws on the box. I got them at Walmart. It was planted pretty good but with the flow of the filter and other things it has come up a little. I have some in another tank I purchased from a different store using the same lighting and it seems to be doing ok, so maybe it was the cold water kind. Thanks for the info!


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

I've noticed mine seem to die back after I buy them. After 1-2 weeks they seem to start growing very well.


----------



## Missy2280 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks, I hope mine comes back I really like how it looks.


----------



## Missy2280 (Jan 9, 2011)

I was just taking a closer look at it and the stalks are nice bright green it looks like just the leaves are dying....hmmmmm:dunno:


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Depending on the light and substrate anacharis grows different looking leaves. Now that you changed lighting, substrate, etc.... It has to kill off the old leaves then regrow new leaves that are suitable for your aquarium.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Okay let me explain a bit from what I've learned.

For a few weeks after being brought to a new envirement plants will rot as they adjust, then eventually get green again. This happens with all plants ('m pretty sure) Anarchis seems to be the quickest to fall to rotting for me.

Another problem is that incasdescent bulb. Plants need flouescents, and roughly 1-2 watts per gallon I'd say for Anarchis. The kelvin rating also should be at 6500+ k's. The swirly bulbs work great and they sell miniature sized ones (I use those!)


----------



## Missy2280 (Jan 9, 2011)

Would they sell the swirly bulbs at Walmart?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Missy2280 said:


> Would they sell the swirly bulbs at Walmart?


Not sure what this is.....a plant or light bulb...if light bulb...yes, I have bought them at wal mart...I usually get them in the light bulb section and not the aquarium section...if you are referring to a plant...not sure...


----------



## rogue619 (May 28, 2010)

Be careful that you aren't using C02. DIY or through something like Seachem Excel, both will cause Anacharis to melt like mad.


----------



## Missy2280 (Jan 9, 2011)

I was referring to the lightbulb lol. I found some a 3 pack for less than 5 bucks, fluorescent. They are too bright though! I am going to exchange them for a lower wattage tomorrow. What do you recommend? They were 13 watt I think and literally blew up the whole room.


----------

